# Tog still biting



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

My friend Mark Headly came by with a nice limit of tog today .He was fishing with a friend from DC . Fish all caught on fresh green crabs . The season ends this weekend so come on down for a last chance of some good fishing for a while .


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

What? No funny looking ones this time?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice haul. Congrats.


----------

